

Ask HN: Friends and I are hacking this weekend. What should we build? - tehdik

We have 4 coders and a designer. Any suggestions on something useful we can build in a weekend? We're thinking about using PhoneGap.
======
callmeed
My wife keeps asking me to build an iOS app to keep inventory of her nail
polish collection.

If you build it then I won't have to.

------
anujkk
I've been searching these for past one month or so but I failed to find
anything that can be used without modification.

1\. Hacker News Clone in PHP that can be easily integrated with
wordpress/buddypress through a plugin.

2\. Good event management plugin for wordpress/buddypress

Apart from that I have some other ideas too:

1\. Draw&Share Mobile App - let users draw freehand drawing using touch screen
and share it with friends(on facebook, mms, etc)

2\. Collaborative Whiteboard Web App - A simple whiteboard(freehand drawing +
image/text/video/audio embedd) + Chat(text/audio/video)

3\. UI Library that uses HTML 5 canvas instead of normal html/css/js controls.

------
jodoherty
Personally, I'd like a DJVU and PDF viewier that lets you highlight regions of
pages and create hyperlinks to other pages in the same document. It should
also have a history feature that gives you back/forward functionality like a
web browser, and the focus should be on making it easy to read or refer to
books and documents that require a lot of jumping around.

I'd especially like one that suggests hyperlinks for documents based off of
what users typically make hyperlinks for or based off of some kind of
algorithm with heuristics built on content and formatting conventions, because
even though just being able to create your own hyperlinks would be handy for
studying and reviewing, having them appear magically would be a killer
feature.

However, that'd probably be too hard for a single weekend. For one thing, it'd
still have to be a good PDF viewer, which means nice features like being able
to custom crop/zoom pages to hide margins in documents with lots of extra
white space, and it'd have to perform well with the large, complex kind of
documents that people would want to add hyperlinks to.

It also lacks long term viability due to the slow rise of eBooks with
hyperlinked content on delivery platforms like the Kindle.

------
Jun8
How about doing a rule-based control app, that would let the user enter rules
(either using a simple GUI with icons) or as a script for certain actions,
e.g. IF (my home WiFi is detected, i.e. I'm at home) THEN (turn off bluetooth)
AND (switch to using WiFi).

~~~
angryasian
have you tried taskr

~~~
macca321
or ifttt

------
ilconsigliere
How about a simple app that: 1) prompts for a word 2) returns X number of
definitions (fetched from somewhere?) in a cleanly formatted manner 3) stores
these definitions under your account history in a sort-able list
(chronologically, part-of-speech, etc.)

Basically, a definition-fetching app that stores the definitions in a clean
and aesthetic manner.

I tried making this as my first web app using the Google Dictionary API, but
they disabled it just as I had something going in Flask. I keep trying to get
back to making it but I've got so much to learn. Maybe I should just......
FIND A WAY. OR MAKE ONE???

I'd use it everyday, especially if it was a browser addon :)

------
thetabyte
A note taking application. I'm not kidding. I've never been happy with one. I
don't need hackable like Gina Trapini's frankly amazing todo.txt. I don't need
a huge platform like Evernote. I need something that is stream-of-
consciousness. I post a small reminder to myself, and I can simply view this
stream as a stream of my thoughts and reminders. It should be dead simple to
note. It shouldn't ask for options, tags, or anything else. I should spend
less than 3 seconds doing anything other than typing the note. I've never
found any product which allows me to do this easily.

(P.S. My preferred platform is Android, but I'd love to see someone attempt
this on anything!)

~~~
ggchappell
What about Notepad? What do you want that it doesn't do?

I'm being serious here, by the way. Double-click on your notes file to open.
Hit <Enter> twice to start a new note. It has all the features you mentioned
(except for the Android compatibility). Are there others you want?

~~~
glimcat
Despite much fiddling with alternatives, this is still what I use. Since
Windows 3.1, no less.

Portability is achieved with a notebook and pen.

------
jnorthrop
If any, or all, of you are fitness nerds feel free to take this idea
([http://jnorthrop.tumblr.com/post/12532204999/take-my-idea-
me...](http://jnorthrop.tumblr.com/post/12532204999/take-my-idea-measure-any-
exercise)).

Briefly, it's a unique spin on tracking workout progress. I'm not sure how
well I explain it in my post but, most of the ground work is done already so
an MVP can probably be built in a weekend.

------
johnl
How about a display ad presenter that a user places at the bottom of their
blog or their posterous. It doesn't pop up or jump around but needs to be
dragged up as if you are resizing your window in order to view the ad. The ads
would compete against magazine ads, not Google ads. This would be a proof of
concept program.

------
sidcool
I suggest building an API which extracts results from Google and WolframAlpha,
depending upon whether it's a computation being demanded or an answer.

~~~
rpicard
Isn't that what Duck Duck Go does?

------
Mankhool
Synthesize gigwalk and wikileaks into a 100% anonymous marketplace for buying
and selling of information based on geo location.

------
itmag
Check out my ideas: <http://ideashower.posterous.com>

------
freemarketteddy
If you guys decide to hack next weekend I can join in as an iOS dev as I am
visiting the valley for a two week vacation...:)

